# Breeder for Companion GSD



## Shonya (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have been reading posts, but it seems that private mailing is the best way to get the most accurate information, so I invite feedback from anyone who's had experience with the breeders they're commenting on.

I'm looking for a companion dog. I have some mobility challenges (can't walk far, can't spend a normal amount of time on my feet), and want a dog that has medium or lower drive. My last GSD was very loving, but he was extremely high drive and very difficult to train. Even experienced trainers told me he was "a handful," a "lot of dog," "extremely high prey drive," etc. That would be way too much for me now. That said, I do intend to exercise the dog well, and live in a great rural environment with easy access to trails that prohibit automobiles. My last dog ran alongside my small dirt bike and we both loved it. I do want high pack drive, a dog that wants to be with me. High intelligence and trainability are extremely important, too.

Physically, I love the black and reds, the WG lines with large black saddles, big heads and bones. From what I've read, it sounds like the show lines might be a better fit for me than the working ones. Am I correct in making that assessment?

Two breeders I'm considering are Mittelwest and Thinschmidt. Thinschmidt's extra puppy training program sounds like it would be so helpful. They believe that puppies shouldn't be released before 10 weeks of age (for several reasons), which may be an idea that has merit. Both kennels seem conscientious and pictures show beautiful dogs. 

Feedback on these breeders and suggestions for other breeders would be most gratefully appreciated!  Thank you.


----------



## Shonya (Oct 12, 2012)

*Adding to Prior Post*

I didn't mean to give the impression that I only want private messages. Posting on the forum would be great, too! Thanks.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Sending you a PM


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

I think you might want to look at the american showline shepherds , usually those have lower drive.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't have any personal experience with either of these kennels, but they've both been discussed previously on this board, and the Mittelwest threads in particular seem to have a lot of good input from people who do have personal experience with the kennel and their dogs. So, if you haven't done it already, I'd suggest starting with a search on those names.

Both kennels do look to have beautiful dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

TeMar kennels is in Oregon....I would think that would be a much better bet than the two you are citing....the breeder would be closer and the cost would be much more realistic

I haven't had a dog from any of these kennels....I know a few who have....there ARE mixed feelings about them....and also about the two you mention....

Just geographic and economic factors made me think of this one....I "know" the owner from forums and such....I know there were some major family upheavals health wise a few years ago....what she is breeding now??? No clue...but between the 3....I'd say to at least look into her

Lee


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what you put in the dog is what you're going to get out,
working line, show line, mutt, rescue pup, etc.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

wolfstraum said:


> TeMar kennels is in Oregon....I would think that would be a much better bet than the two you are citing....the breeder would be closer and the cost would be much more realistic


I own a TeMar dog. I sent the OP a PM.
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

A breeder that I *do* recommend is Heidi Theis, here in Idaho. Her website is:
Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho. We can ship to any state!

She breeds some fabulous dogs. And she supports her puppy buyers.
Sheilah


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Have you looked into East German line dogs? You may find exactly what you want except the coat color.


----------



## Shonya (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you very much to all who have responded so far. 

I did read everything on the forum about the two breeders I had mentioned. It seemed there might be more to tell, hence my request for PM's. Have gotten a few PM's about Mittelwest, but not Thinschmidt so far. I hope I will hear more.

Someone not on this forum mentioned a small breeder in Washington: Flood Farm GSD's. I looked at the website and watched her YouTube videos. Seems conscientious, dogs are raised on a farm and she only does two litters a year. Not much on the forum about them. They are working lines and the dam is a New Skete dog. Anyone know anything about this breeder? 

As for East German lines, I really know nothing about them, so will have to research that.

Again, thanks to everyone I've heard from so far. I hope I'll hear more!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I know nothing about showlines so take what I say with a grain of salt. I personally met one very nice showline that I loved because he had the temperament of a good working line, and he was from TeMar. I went to see the upcoming litters on their website and I liked the breeding listed there, especially that the female is titled. Very pretty dogs but again, I have no clue about their pedigrees.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Answered a PM from the OP.


----------

